
Internet Exchange Map - ghgr
https://www.internetexchangemap.com/
======
appleiigs
I don't know why this entertains me, but I started using Google Street View to
take a look at the addresses of the IXs. Some look like Cyberdyne System from
the Terminator movies. While some are these rundown single level plaza
buildings with tire shops right beside them.

~~~
jve
Please share a link for those who don't have time for that and would like to
see some of interesting ones :)

~~~
appleiigs
Cyberdyne. This is what I expect. Remainder of building has no windows.
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/335+Inverness+Dr+S,+Englew...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/335+Inverness+Dr+S,+Englewood,+CO+80112,+USA/@39.5610007,-104.8586897,3a,75y,133.26h,102.72t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sHe8ad9am2sjbt42UaVfdUg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!4m5!3m4!1s0x876c859b2e812f15:0xd9cd3785c6246c1c!8m2!3d39.5602805!4d-104.8576841)

And this one doesn't have windows either.
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/739+Welch+St,+Medford,+OR+...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/739+Welch+St,+Medford,+OR+97501,+USA/)

However, this one looks really nice. Would work there.
[https://www.google.com/maps/search/+Rimba+Hotel+Karang+Mas+E...](https://www.google.com/maps/search/+Rimba+Hotel+Karang+Mas+Estate+Jl+Karang+Mas+Sejahtera+Jimbaran,+Indonesia/@-8.7928874,115.1377239,982m/data=!3m1!1e3)

~~~
generalpass
Behind all the security a Subaru station-wagon.

------
chasd00
2323 Bryan in Dallas is accurate i think. I haven't seen the actual IX but use
to colocate a server there. The building is non-descript and a little out of
the way. The moment you walk in it's obvious that anyone who comes in is there
only for a specific purpose, there's no sundry shop, no flowers or fountain or
anything, just security and locked doors/elevators.

There's a panel of conduit that comes up out of the ground in an outside
loading area offset from the sidewalk maybe 20-30 feet. I really hope that's
not the fiber conduit for the building because all it would take is one
careless delivery driver backing up into it and lights out hah.

here's a streetview link, down the side street and to the right is where the
loading area is. Here's a Dallas parking tip, the meters on that side street
get you an hour for a quarter. The meters one street over are like 10 min. for
a quarter.
[https://www.google.com/maps/@32.786777,-96.7940189,3a,90y,34...](https://www.google.com/maps/@32.786777,-96.7940189,3a,90y,347.02h,117.76t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sy7fqKBZFZqpsi_PV2NordQ!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3Dy7fqKBZFZqpsi_PV2NordQ%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D131.55492%26pitch%3D0%26thumbfov%3D100!7i16384!8i8192)

edit: here's the loading area
[https://www.google.com/maps/@32.7871992,-96.7945757,3a,75y,7...](https://www.google.com/maps/@32.7871992,-96.7945757,3a,75y,75.94h,94.9t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s0BtZUhI9next6nLu0LCRmQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192)

------
cptskippy
I'm questioning the reliability of this data, at least in the South Eastern
United states. The meta data for the building I work at is hilariously
inaccurate and the locations for a couple IXs I know about through friends and
family are wrong.

~~~
Faaak
Geneva ones are spot-on though

------
walrus01
One of the things to understand about a list like this is that an IX is often
a tenant of a larger IX facility. For example the SIX (Seattleix) is located
within the Westin building. It is not its own facility. There's many ISPs in
the Westin with PNIs between each other in addition to links to bgp peers over
the IX.

Sometimes an IX is in several geographical locations, also like the six, which
has an extension in Fisher plaza/komo plaza.

~~~
dx034
And many big data centers have more than one IX in their facilities. The map
is pretty good in showing all major multi-tenant data centers, those tend to
have at least one IX present.

------
z3t4
Just look at Netherlands. No wonder they have the best prices for co-location
and bandwidth.

~~~
Dinux
They're planning to hook up many businesses and consumers on 1 Gb/s fiber
connections next year. As this map shows the infra is already there. The
flatness of the landscape and the central location between the US and EU is
clearly beneficial.

~~~
lucb1e
"Planning to hook up 1gbps"?

A lot of people can get a gigabit (or sometimes, half a gigabit (I live in a
tiny village)) for years now. In 2016, Tweak already offered 10gbps for 95
euros per month to a small region[1], and recently announced they'll expand
that for 89€/month to anyone who currently has access to 1gbps[2]. Their
gigabit offering currently costs 39 euros a month.

(Note that the references are unfortunately tracking-walled.)

[1] [https://tweakers.net/nieuws/109195/tweak-brengt-
eerste-10gbi...](https://tweakers.net/nieuws/109195/tweak-brengt-
eerste-10gbit-s-lijnen-naar-consumenten-voor-95-euro-per-maand.html)

[2] [https://tweakers.net/nieuws/158434/internetprovider-tweak-
ga...](https://tweakers.net/nieuws/158434/internetprovider-tweak-gaat-
overal-10gbit-s-abos-aanbieden-waar-nu-1gbit-s-is.html)

~~~
pteraspidomorph
My server in the Netherlands has had a 1gbps connection for almost a decade.
I've had 1gbps at home (in Portugal) for a couple of years and I can reliably
transfer at about 900mbps between home and server at any time of the day;
Other tests confirm that both backbones are excellent. The Portugal connection
is about 50% more expensive.

~~~
mxuribe
Awww man...for several years now, maybe a decade now, I've been saying to
myself that living in the U.S. sucks...and here's one more reason. </sigh>

~~~
chocolatkey
I live in the US and have Centurylink gigabit fiber at a pretty decent price.
Upload speed is always as advertised, download except during evening hours

~~~
mxuribe
I'm glad for you...but sadly, the same experience that you've noted can not be
had elsewhere in the contiguous U.s.

------
stefan_bobev
This surprises me: there is an IX right on the border between Turkey and
Bulgaria [1]. All other IXs are located in the capital. Is there a reason an
IX would be located there?

[1]: [https://www.internetexchangemap.com/#/internet-
exchange/balc...](https://www.internetexchangemap.com/#/internet-
exchange/balcan-ix-kapitan-andreevo-bulgaria)

------
austincheney
The tool would be more helpful if the address were updated with
location.replace as that method allows changes to the page address without
modification to page history.

I noticed that Fort Worth only has 1 IX and its barely in Fort Worth (directly
south of DFW Airport at International Parkway and 183). Fort Worth is the 13th
largest city in the country. Its larger than San Francisco. To the contrast
neighboring Dallas, Plano, and Irving have several.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_b...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population)

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Fort+Worth,+TX/@32.8092881...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Fort+Worth,+TX/@32.8092881,-97.3156814,10z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x864e6e122dc807ad:0xa4af8bf8dd69acbd!8m2!3d32.7554883!4d-97.3307658)

~~~
jcims
Columbus Ohio is next on the list and also know showing one IX, which I know
is incomplete. Presumably this will improve over time.

------
sudhirj
For the networking noobs, what happens at these exchanges? Is this where
different ISPs all interconnect to each other and to the companies that run
cables across the world?

~~~
alfonsodev
Maybe this article helps
[https://www.cloudflare.com/learning/cdn/glossary/internet-
ex...](https://www.cloudflare.com/learning/cdn/glossary/internet-exchange-
point-ixp/)

------
tobylane
Some of the London ones surprise me. Several on one road in Slough (a town
built around one of the largest trading estates, the location of The Office
UK), a few in south-east Canary Wharf but none at the BT office directly north
of St Pauls and not more in this business park
[https://www.internetexchangemap.com/#/building/8075](https://www.internetexchangemap.com/#/building/8075)

~~~
detritus
Britain as a whole seems terribly underserved compared to our cousins across
the water in Holland. The North east of England in particular is a desert!

This site at least explains why I used to get non-personal 'personalised'
banner ads for services purporting to be in Slough...

------
cwmma
Whats with Cincinnati? There seem to be an disproportionate number of them
there and all of them in a line from the south west to north east.

~~~
wcfields
I'm going to guess that Cincinnati was (is) a legacy central meeting point for
many of the baby bells long distance interconnects, situated between the East
Coast/New England, the south, and the midwest.

------
bobloblaw45
So these would be targets if someone wanted to physically take down the
internet?

------
samcheng
I was surprised by just how simple the 'meet-me rooms' at the core of these
internet exchanges were. Basically just fiber from other places and a nice
switch...

------
metalliqaz
How complete is this list? Could it be that there are only 2 in the entire
Boston area?

~~~
nineumbrellas
I believe it's fairly accurate. I've been to both locations, one in Somerville
and the one above the Macy's in Downtown Crossing..

~~~
shaggy
Yeah, those are the only two peering points in the area. There are tons of
other data centers in the area, but these are also exchanges. Fun fact,
Markley Group actually owns that whole building and Macy's is a tenant of
theirs. I've had a few super weird and interesting conversations with
drunk/high people when badging into the building late at night when I had gear
in there.

------
bytematic
huh, there is one next door to me. interesting

------
throwaway_bad
xkcd is always relevant: [https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/)

